# How many UNESCO World Heritage Sites have you ever visited?



## adevahi (Nov 4, 2012)

The question is clear: how many? but also you can add some more information:
which ones? in how many different countries? in how many regions? which was your favourite?

The intangible cultural heritage should not be included in the list, but if someone want to mention that have experienced some, it's ok. You can include places that you have visited only partially (otherwise, it would be difficult to have a long-enough list)

My list is the following one  :



> Belgium (2+1 with France)
> La-Grand Place, Brussels
> Historic centre of Brugge
> 
> ...


43 places in total, in 3 different regions according with the UNESCO criteria: 1 in Africa, 4 in Asia and the Pacific and 38 in Europe and North America (in fact, all in Europe).

The most impressive one (I'm not going to talk about my hometown for being fair, Seville), probably is Taj Mahal, the penultimate that I have visit (only Hampi has been visited by myself after Taj Mahal).

Also Albaicín in Granada, the Loire Valley, the Acropolis, Florence, Vatican City and Lviv are really worth for a visit.

Albaicin









The Loire Valley










The Acropolis










Florence










Vatican City









Lviv


----------



## Slinderman (Jan 27, 2016)

edit


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

Hmm

Saxon Fortified Churches of Transylvania
Wooden Churches of Maramures
Churches of Moldavia
Hurezi Monastery
(all in Romania)

Nessebar

Mount Athos (Vatopedi Monastery and not a whole lot else)
Thessaloniki

Budapest

Rome
Vatican

Bruges
Grand Place, Brussels

Paris
+Versailles
+Fontainebleau
Provins
Vieux Lyon
Strasbourg
Amiens Cathedral
Saint-Savin Abbey
Arles
Le Havre
Loire Valley (just Chambord)
Belfries of Belgium & France (just one, I think!)

Routes of Santiago de Compostela (a handful of items in France, one in Girona - Catalunya)

Gaudi's Works, Barcelona
Palace of Music, Barcelona

Westminster
Tower of London (only from outside)
Edinburgh

Canals of Amsterdam


----------



## Manitopiaaa (Mar 6, 2006)

75 for me after 43 countries:

1. Austria: Vienna, Historic Center of
2. Austria: Vienna, Palace and Gardens of Schonbrunn
3. Belgium/France: Belfries of Belgium and France (Bruges)
4. Belgium: Brussels, La Grand Place
5. Bosnia and Herzegovina: Mostar, Old City of Mostar and Old Bridge Area
6. Chile: Valparaiso, Historic Quarter of the Seaport City
7. China: Beijing, The Forbidden City and Imperial Palaces
8. China: Beijing, Temple of Heaven
9. China: Chongqing, Dazu Rock Carvings
10. China: Great Wall of China
11. China: Macao, Historic Center of
12. Croatia: Dubrovnik, Old City of
13. Czechia: Prague, Historic Center of
14. France: Paris, Banks of the Seine
15. Germany: Berlin, Museum Island (Pergamon Museum)
16. Germany: Hamburg, Warehouse District
17. Germany: Lubeck, Hanseatic City of
18. Greece: Athens, The Acropolis
19. Hungary: Budapest, Banks of the Danube, Buda Castle, Andrássy Avenue
20. Israel: Jerusalem Old City and its Walls
21. Israel: Masada
22. Israel: Tel-Aviv White City—the Modern Movement
23. Italy: Cinque Terre, Portovenere, Cinque Terre, and the Islands
24. Italy: Ferrara, City of the Renaissance, and its Po Delta
25. Italy: Florence, Historic Center of
26. Italy: Mantua, Mantua and Sabbioneta
27. Italy: Modena, Cathedral, Torre Civica and Piazza Grande, Modena
28. Italy: Pisa, Piazza del Duomo
29. Italy: Ravenna, Early Christian Monuments of
30. Italy: Rome, Historic Center of; Holy See	
31. Italy: San Gimignano, Historic Center of
32. Italy: Siena, Historic Center of
33. Italy: Venice and its Lagoon
34. Italy: Verona, City of
35. Jordan: Petra
36. Latvia: Riga, Historic Center of
37. Malta: Megalithic Temples of Malta (Hagar Qim)
38. Malta: Valletta, City of
39. Morocco: Fez, Medina of
40. Morocco: Ksar of Ait-Benhaddou
41. Morocco: Marrakech, Medina of
42. Morocco: Rabat, Modern Capital and Historic City: a Shared Heritage	
43. Netherlands: Amsterdam, Canal Ring and Singelgracht
44. Palestine: Birthplace of Jesus: Church of the Nativity, Pilgrimage Route
45. Panama: Panama City, Panamá Viejo Archaeological Site, Historic Distr.
46. Peru/Bolivia: Andean Road System
47. Peru: Cusco, City of 
48. Peru: Lima, Historic Center of
49. Peru: Machu Picchu, Historic Sanctuary
50. Poland: Auschwitz Birkenau, German Nazi Concentration
51. Poland: Krakow’s Historic Center
52. Portugal: Lisbon, Monastery of the Hieronymites and Tower of Belém
53. Romania: Sighisoara, Historic Center of
54. Romania: Transylvania Villages with Fortified Churches
55. San Marino: San Marino Historic Centre and Mount Titano
56. Spain: Alcala de Henares, University and Historic Precinct of
57. Spain: Avila, Old Town of Ávila with its Extra-Muros Churches
58. Spain: Barcelona, Palau de la Música Catalana and Hospital de Sant Pau
59. Spain: Barcelona, Works of Antoni Gadi
60. Spain: Cordoba, Historic Center of
61. Spain: Granada, Alhambra, Generalife and Albayzín, Granada
62. Spain: Monastery and Site of El Escorial, Madrid	
63. Spain: Salamanca, Old City of
64. Spain: Segovia, Old Town of Segovia and its Aqueduct
65. Spain: Seville, Cathedral, Alcázar and Archivo de Indias in Seville
66. Spain: Toledo, Historic City of	
67. Spain: Valencia, La Lonja de la Sede de Valencia
68. Turkey: Göreme National Park and the Rock Sites of Cappadocia	
69. Turkey: Istanbul, Historic Areas of
70. United Kingdom: London, Tower of London
71. United Kingdom: London, Westminster Palace, Westminster Abbey, etc.
72. United States: New York, Statue of Liberty
73. United States: Philadelphia, Independence Hall
74. Uruguay: Colonia del Sacramento, Historic Quarter of the City of
75. Vatican City: Vatican City

Hope to Add in the next 2-3 Years:
76. Japan: Fujisan, Sacred Place and Source of Artistic Inspiration
77. Japan: Kyoto, Historic Monuments of Ancient Kyoto
78. Japan: Nara, Buddhist Monuments in the Horyu-ji Area
79. Japan: Nara, Historic Monuments of Ancient Nara
80. Japan: Nara, Sacred Sites and Pilgrimage Routes in the Kii Mountains
81. South Korea: Seoul, Changdeokgung Palace Complex
82. South Korea: Seoul, Jongmyo Shrine
83. United States: Grand Canyon National Park
84. United States: Great Smoky Mountains National Park
85. United States: Monticello and the University of Virginia in Charlottesville

My Top 5 after 43 countries: China, Morocco, Peru, Romania, Slovenia (Malta is also up there)


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

^ glad you liked my homeland, Transylvania.  Impressive list!


----------



## adevahi (Nov 4, 2012)

@Manitopiaaa great list

I can add two more new sites to the list . 45 places in 10 countries



adevahi said:


> Belgium (2+1 with France)
> La-Grand Place, Brussels
> Historic centre of Brugge
> 
> ...


Also, in the following days I hope to add two in Jaipur and three in Delhi
:cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## ReginaMills (Sep 17, 2015)

I am planning to visit city of Lahore..












Hi. Do you have any interest in visiting historical places and heritage sites?
I'm going to visit Lahore and some other cities in Pakistan in September/ October 2016. You can be with me.
Lahore is a historical city known for it's cultural richness and Mughal architecture. The city has more than 60 historic and architectural places including tombs, mosques, museums, temples, churches, monuments and food streets. The Lahore Fort is one of the largest forts in South Asia. Moreover, the Walled City has hundreds of houses built during Mughal, Sikh and Colonial era. The city of Lahore stands equally with Athens, Rome, Istanbul, Vienna, Barcelona, Milan, Isfahan, Cairo, Paris, Alexanderia and Delhi as a heaven for tourists who love historical places and beautiful monuments. The city is also a good shopping destination with old bazaars, attractive markets and modern shopping malls. Lahore is city of food lovers and you can find teahouses and restaurants in all parts of the city. Turkish, Indian, Pakistani, Persian, Chinese and Italian Cuisine are famous among the people of Lahore.
A trip to Islamabad is also planned.
You can contact if you want to be there.
contact [email protected]
Facebook.com/muhammad.mohsinfarooq


----------



## Cyaxares (May 1, 2016)

I'm not sure, but quite a lot. Will look it up later today and update this post . However, I would like to add that there are many UNESCO sites you would walk past and never know that it was actually a UNESCO heritage sites (at least, I later found that out). It sometimes seems like countries are submitting many sites just for the sake of having many UNESCO sites .


----------



## adevahi (Nov 4, 2012)

Another (and the last one) addition in India


> Belgium (2+1 with France)
> La-Grand Place, Brussels
> Historic centre of Brugge
> 
> ...


----------



## PG Malaysia (Jun 27, 2016)

You guys should pay a visit to Georgetown Malaysia and Malacca Malaysia! Great food, magnificent historical buildings and awesome culture!


----------



## adevahi (Nov 4, 2012)

Cyaxares said:


> I'm not sure, but quite a lot. Will look it up later today and update this post . However, I would like to add that there are many UNESCO sites you would walk past and never know that it was actually a UNESCO heritage sites (at least, I later found that out). It sometimes seems like countries are submitting many sites just for the sake of having many UNESCO sites .


Actually, for doing my list I used this site as a reference: http://whc.unesco.org/en/list and, yes, I got surprised to see some as La-Grand Place or the Laurisilva of Madeira.

It seems to be a long work, but if you know the countries that you have visited, you can discard most of the places at first sight, so it becomes mucho easier to do


----------



## Cyrus (Jan 28, 2005)

32 for me, I'm sure you have never visited most of them!

Armenia (2)
Cathedral and Churches of Echmiatsin and the Archaeological Site of Zvartnots
Monastery of Geghard and the Upper Azat Valley 

Azerbaijan (1)
Walled City of Baku with the Shirvanshah's Palace and Maiden Tower

Iraq (2)
Erbil Citadel
Samarra Archaeological City

Syria (2)
Ancient City of Damascus
Palmyra

Iran (19)
Armenian Monastic Ensembles of Iran 
Bam and its Cultural Landscape 
Bisotun
Cultural Landscape of Maymand
Golestan Palace
Gonbad-e Qābus
Masjed-e Jāmé of Isfahan
Meidan Emam, Esfahan
Pasargadae
Persepolis
Shahr-i Sokhta
Sheikh Safi al-din Khānegāh and Shrine Ensemble in Ardabil
Shushtar Historical Hydraulic System
Soltaniyeh
Susa
Tabriz Historic Bazaar Complex
Takht-e Soleyman
Tchogha Zanbil
The Persian Garden

Turkey (1)
Historic Areas of Istanbul

India (5)
Agra Fort
Humayun's Tomb, Delhi
Qutb Minar and its Monuments, Delhi
Taj Mahal
The Jantar Mantar, Jaipur


----------



## mlstudio (Jul 8, 2016)

France
Spain
Australia


----------



## Cyaxares (May 1, 2016)

mlstudio said:


> France
> Spain
> Australia


:lol:


----------



## adevahi (Nov 4, 2012)

Two more to the list



> Belgium (2+1 with France)
> La-Grand Place, Brussels
> Historic centre of Brugge
> 
> ...


I was so close to visit Bochnia's Salt Mine but unfortunately I couldn't... a pity.


----------



## Banditta (Aug 1, 2016)

I loved Lviv. Such a beautiful city and people are nice!


----------



## OtAkAw (Aug 5, 2004)

*24* as of this year. 

I'm so jealous of people who find visiting Europe easy lol. Since the continent is so compact it is much easier to visit more numbers of UNESCO Heritage sites (of which Europe has many) at a given time. But I'm saving for Europe already. Hope I can visit it soon.


US
- Statue of Liberty

Philippines
- Baroque Churches of the Philippines
- Rice Terraces of the Philippine Cordilleras
- Historic Town of Vigan

Korea
- Changdeokgung Palace Complex

Japan 
- Historic Monuments of Ancient Kyoto
- Historic Monuments of Ancient Nara
- Buddhist Monuments of the Horyu-ji Area
- Himeji Castle
- Mount Fuji 

Cambodia
- Angkor

Indonesia
- Borobudur Temple Compounds
- Prambanan Temple Compounds
- Cultural Landscape of Bali Province: the Subak System as a Manifestation of the Tri Hita Karana Philosophy 

Macau
- Historic Centre of Macao

China
- Imperial Palaces of the Ming and Qing Dynasties in Beijing and Shenyang 
- Imperial Tombs of the Ming and Qing Dynasties 
- Peking Man Site at Zhoukoudian 
- The Great Wall 
- Summer Palace 
- Temple of Heaven 
- Grand Canal 
- Ancient City of Ping Yao 

Thailand
- Historic City of Ayutthaya


----------



## MarkoUtr (Aug 26, 2011)

I'm not going to post them all, but I visited 81 sites. Last one was last week: Vezelay.


----------



## MarkoUtr (Aug 26, 2011)

OtAkAw said:


> *24* as of this year.
> 
> I'm so jealous of people who find visiting Europe easy lol. Since the continent is so compact it is much easier to visit more numbers of UNESCO Heritage sites (of which Europe has many) at a given time. But I'm saving for Europe already. Hope I can visit it soon.
> 
> ...


You're right about Europe. In the Netherlands you cam make a one-day roundtrip to visit all 8 UNESCO sites. You're back before dinner. It's really easy to get a higher sites-count if you live in Europe. 
To make you more jealous ;-). There are seven sites within 1 hour driving from my house :nuts:.


----------



## MarkoUtr (Aug 26, 2011)

Cyaxares said:


> I'm not sure, but quite a lot. Will look it up later today and update this post . However, I would like to add that there are many UNESCO sites you would walk past and never know that it was actually a UNESCO heritage sites (at least, I later found that out). It sometimes seems like countries are submitting many sites just for the sake of having many UNESCO sites .


I was riding for three years twice a day by the Rietveld-Schroder house. Never occured to me that it was a special monument. Sometimes I saw people make a photograph of the building, just thought they were achitecture students doing their homework. :lol:


----------

